# Good temping agencies



## dilemma77 (3 Jul 2006)

Can anyone please recommend good temping agencies? The one that I am currently with is really inefficient and don't think I've any chance of getting work with them, so I need to register with others.

Many thanks


----------



## muffin1973 (3 Jul 2006)

Hi Dilemma

what sort of work are you looking for??

M


----------



## Ana (3 Jul 2006)

la creme have a fairly good reputation


----------



## dilemma77 (3 Jul 2006)

Sorry Muffin - should have specified. I'm looking for any type of admin/data entry work - not fussy really. I'm just finished college and thinking about going travelling in a few months, so I just want to get something temporary in the meantime.


----------



## muffin1973 (3 Jul 2006)

Hi Dilemma,

well I've always found Capital to be very good - based in Dawson Street www.*capital*.ie - have gotten several jobs through them...

Alternatively, just go onto irishjobs.ie - best website for finding jobs IMO.

good luck with the search 

M


----------



## roxy (3 Jul 2006)

I found Mary B Cremin quite good years ago, they are are in Walkinstown. However I'd check out irishjobs, they'd have all of the agengies jobs on there. Good Luck!


----------



## europhile (27 May 2007)

Bump.

Are more suggestions?

I took voluntary redundancy last year and am thinking of easing myself back into the workplace by temping for a while.

Do different agencies have different types of admin/secretarial jobs? I'm in my forties and I'm not prepared to do reception/switchboard/gopher work.  One is less tolerant than one might have been twenty years ago!


----------



## europhile (28 May 2007)

No joy?


----------



## europhile (17 Jun 2007)

Bump.

I think I'm changing my mind about temping.  Does anybody know which websites are the best for admin jobs?


----------



## SidTheDweeb (17 Jun 2007)

europhile said:


> Bump.
> 
> I think I'm changing my mind about temping.  Does anybody know which websites are the best for admin jobs?



Do not underestimate how difficult it will be for you to get a short-term job at this time of year.
As soon as school and colleges finish for the summer your propects diminish exponentially.
Good luck


----------



## europhile (17 Jun 2007)

Thanks for that, Sid.

I was thinking of waiting till September.


----------



## mo3art (17 Jun 2007)

La Creme still have a very good reputation for administrative staff, as do Osborne Recruitment.

The key to dealing with temping agencies is persistence.  When you meet with your advisor on the Monday, come Friday if you haven't heard from them with a temping job you need to call them to see if they have a placement.


----------



## europhile (17 Jun 2007)

Thanks for that.  I'll check them both out.


----------



## HotdogsFolks (23 Jun 2007)

Might be useful - [broken link removed]


----------



## europhile (7 Sep 2007)

I wasn't impressed by Osborne Recruitment.  I had a meeting with one of their recruiters and there were a couple of jobs I would have been interested but wanted clarification on some details.  Osborne never bothered phoning me back.

Also, they offered me jobs which were well below the salary I was looking for.  Don't think they bothered reading my CV or application form.


----------



## europhile (18 Sep 2007)

Anybody know anything about Sigmar?


----------



## U2Fan (19 Sep 2007)

Eden Recruitment on The Quays also have a good temping division I believe.


----------



## MandaC (19 Sep 2007)

Mary B Cremin in Walkinstown had an open day last Wednesday.  I was speaking to them in general.

Apparently, the better paying jobs are with their Fitzwilliam branch for anyone who is interested.

Also, from looking at irishjobs, that capital agency seems to have some better paying ones too.

I usually find the opposite for our offices.  We are charged a huge rate for temps who usually havent got a clue about anything.


----------



## TabithaRose (22 Sep 2007)

I found Bright Water Selection good for temping a number of years ago, but I also think it can depend on the individual recruitment consultant too. Southside Personnel & Noel Recruitment have reputations for lower salaries, I found Chandler Recruitment in Sandyford, and Contact Recruitment good too  - I think if you're based near a large industrial estate the smaller non specialist recruitment places based near the estates can be good - bear in mind the last time I was in a position to be dealing with recruitment agencies it was 5 years ago so I may be slightly out of date


----------



## wheels (12 Jan 2009)

I know this isn't the best time to be looking for temp work but unfortunately I need something to keep me going until my next contract. Does anyone know of any other agencies apart from the ones listed above? I want to make sure I'm hitting all bases.


----------



## bren1916 (12 Jan 2009)

Try 1Source Recruitment - they are excellent for temps!


----------



## Flax (14 Jan 2009)

My girlfriend got a job via tempjobs.ie


----------

